# To all Estee Lauder Double Wear users, I need you help.



## laguayaca (Jan 3, 2009)

I finally gave in and bought EL Double wear and tell you what I love it, goodbye oil slick sensation and hello gorgeous! I feel liberated LOL! I just want suggestions on application like:
 what brush do you use?
 do you still use primer? 
 will fix+ alter anything? 

If you could offer any helpful tips of any sort, please share! Thanks dolls!


----------



## bartp (Jan 3, 2009)

hi
I use MAC 191 foundation brush, and that works best for me because DoubleWear is quite a thick texture.
If I do use Prep+Prime, I don't really notice any difference... not even where the staying power is concerned. And because of that, I use prep+prime less than I used to.
I just use a good moisturizer .. otherwise when my oily skin is a bit dehydrated, DoubleWear might be absorbed too fast.
I still like to use MUFE's colour correcting primers because the Lauder shades are quite limited, and then it helps if you can push the tint of the foundation in a different direction


----------



## NikkiHorror (Nov 3, 2011)

Estee Lauder Double Wear is my HG foundation por vida. I covers and hides EVERYTHING and keeps me matte most of the day, and I'm oillllllyyyyyyy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I use Smashbox Photo Finish Primer under it and a light dusting of Studio Fix powder on top to set.  If I really get the oilies I whip out those oil absorbing sheets (not the rice paper ones, the blue ones from Clean and Clear that are a little stretchy.)

  	Great little system, I've been using it for years!


----------



## xphoenix06 (Nov 3, 2011)

I've gotten samples it to try for a week but the colors never matched me.   When I was testing this foundation out though I would wear primer then apply EL DW with my fingers, since it's thick the SA suggested that I warm it up with my fingers and apply with down strokes using my fingers still and then going back with any type of foundation brush (I used a stippling brush) and blend/buff the foundation for a smooth/soft air-brushed look.  I loved how it looked and the staying power but was disappointed with color selection, I wish it worked out for me though.


----------



## RoxieHart (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi, I'm a huge fan of this foundation, it's the first and only foundation I've used because I'm very satisfied with it.

  	I find that brushes may layer on the foundation too thick, so I use a latex wedge, dampened it with water, and then use it to apply the foundation. It helps to control the thickness of the foundation, and the water prevents the foundation from being absorbed too fast into the wedge sponge. It also helps the foundation glide on easily.


----------

